# cloning > plugs/rockwool/ soil



## dowhatyoudo82 (Sep 9, 2013)

I've had success with cloning... both with powder and clone gel. However it does seem to take longer than normal. The question is this... what are opinions of the best starter? And with soil... how wet should it be during the process? I've noticed a lot of moisture in the soil. Is it possible to have too much moisture there?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah. I do the old-school method of soil cloning and get about 80% success (and only because i cull the not-so-well-rooted clones). Never liked using the gel. Haven't tried peat pucks or RR's. Got a tomato plant to root in rockwool which according to the Indoor garden guy is impossible yet I did it just the same...

Mostly you have to find out what works best for you...

I wet the medium once, right before I take the cuttings and let it drain well....

I spritz them twice a day till rooted, but just enough to mist the leaves, not saturating the soil or even aiming for it for that matter....


----------



## dowhatyoudo82 (Sep 9, 2013)

I think too wet is my problem. The clones I do have that take off well... but its just the period from cut to root that seems to take forever. I am only pulling the dome lid once a day. I should increase that?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 9, 2013)

yeah air exchange a cpl times is what I do....when I get up then when I get home from work...

yeah It does take what seems like an eternity but thats just how soil cloning goes. Give it 14 daze, if you dont see roots, pull'er up gently and check to see if there's the callous and the primordial roots nubbing out.

If there is, put it back and be more patient if not, some strains take longer (tho not my experience) to root and some are really sensitive....


----------



## dowhatyoudo82 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm messing with ice now... like I said I started with a powder I picked up at Walmart... and I have several clones still today that are a success from that. But in looking to speed the process up I got the clonex gel and I am sitting about 5 days in now.  I have some in plugs... some in soil... and have yet to venture unto the rock wool. I guess I am experimental with all of them. But they are thriving now... the ones that did root. And I got my first rooted clonex today in the plug.... so they are working... maybe patience needs to be my practice. 

I also noticed (because of space issues) my clonex box was getting very very hot. And I was at that point leaving light on 24 hours... but I got scared because I saw a lot of bad signs. So now they are still in box but running on a 18/6 cycle... until I can get a small fan for the closed boxbox


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2013)

dowhatyoudo82 said:
			
		

> I think too wet is my problem. The clones I do have that take off well... but its just the period from cut to root that seems to take forever. I am only pulling the dome lid once a day. I should increase that?


 
How long exactly are they taking to root?  What do you consider "taking forever"?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 9, 2013)

Rapid rooters or rockwool, and normally don't have to hit um w any cloning gel.

The whites, SLH, some bubbas, among other clone onlys can be a pain to root so that's when I hit um w gel.

Mist as little as possible, and dome them as little as possible...


----------



## Growdude (Sep 10, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Mist as little as possible, and dome them as little as possible...


 
:goodposting:  If the medium is soaked they take forever.


----------



## dowhatyoudo82 (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok that's what's going on then.... someone told me that dry equals dead therefore I got nervous and probably went and am going overboard. Taking forever = 2 weeks ish.... I have switched up methods a few times and never really wrote down records so its hard for me to technically compare. I'm going off my mind... I need to start keeping records to find my best method


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2013)

Actually, two weeks is not forever.  It is not unusual or considered a long time if it takes 2 weeks to pop roots.  When are you taking the clones?


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 10, 2013)

Oasis foam cubes:

ecogrow.com/oasis-1-12-cubes-sheet-of-50-p-759.html

IIRC the one time I successfully cloned I was using Oasis and Olivia's gel.


----------



## dowhatyoudo82 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hemp goddess.... what do you mean when?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 11, 2013)

I think she's wondering if you took them while donor plant was in grow or bloom.

or she could be wondering IF you've taken clones yet. She'll be back


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, 7 is correct.  Cuttings taken while the plant is in flowering will take longer to root than those taken while the plant is in veg.  However, like I said, I don't really think of 2 weeks as "forever".  Clones normally take 10-14days.  Some people have reported roots in 5 days, but I have never gotten them that fast.  Some cuts take 3 weeks or so.  Some strains just clone faster than others, too.  If you are getting roots in 2 weeks, I wouldn't be worried about it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 11, 2013)

2 weeks is about the norm IMO...and I also find I have better ratio when clippings taken from plant thats been in bloom 2 weeks..rather than when the plant is in veg...I do take clippings all the time...and find they are harder to root  after 4 weeks in bloom...Best of luck on the clones...

:48:


----------



## dowhatyoudo82 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah so far I have only taken cuttings in veg. They are varying in rooting but from what I am hearing I am doing ok with my process then. I will stop worry and just watch em grow. They are doing well. Most.... some I noticed today are yellowing after about 1 1/2 weeks in. They may not make it but I guess I can have em all. 

Does pH for the water that I am spraying clones with matter?


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 11, 2013)

2 weeks is normal as mentioned, some come faster some even slower, ive done it a bunch of ways and personally i cant beat bubbly water, a small air pump, air stone, some tubing and a small rubbermaid with holes cut in the lid. i will never do it any other way, jmo, then i drop them in dirt and away they go.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^.  :d. Bubble cloners work great for aero n hydro too.


----------



## dowhatyoudo82 (Sep 12, 2013)

@1234 What do ya use to hold the cuttings down in the water?


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 12, 2013)

I take one of those foam pool noodles, i think thats what they are called, and i cut it up in pieces and use that.


----------



## dowhatyoudo82 (Sep 12, 2013)

@Dman1234 Drill a hole in it? Cut the foam off the plant once they root? I've got all the stuff I would need to do a bubbler but I've never thought to try it. I'm definitely going to... leave lights and air stone on 24/7?


----------



## dowhatyoudo82 (Sep 12, 2013)

Cut it off once they root?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 12, 2013)

you may want to pm him if he  doesn't reply soon...

:smoke1:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 12, 2013)

You could do either of those things you ask dman

They way the store bought foam looks is and X in the middle with only one of the four cuts going all the way to the edge to be able to open it. 
Make sense? Not sure how well my description is.


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 13, 2013)

i use a hole saw drill bit to cut holes in the lid of the rubbermaid, i cut the foam so it looks like pacman, place the clone in it and when i gently squeeze the foam into the hole it fills it in, you will cut the foam wrong a few times and then you will get it,  i would take pics but im not due to clone for another 2 months or so. and yes light and air pump 24/7. 

Kepp the water at as close to a constant temperature as you can, major water temp swings affect success imo.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2013)

Neoprene collars, they are cheap.

eBay, a local hydro shop, other places online ...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Sep 14, 2013)

Dman1234 said:
			
		

> i use a hole saw drill bit to cut holes in the lid of the rubbermaid



:yeahthat:  Hole saw drilling can get addictive.  How big is the reservoir?  I usually do 8 to 10 3.5" holes in a 14-gallon Rubbermaid.


----------



## effdecaf (Sep 15, 2013)

The heirloom I got to root didnt do anything but get intensely dark green then choked out by everything else. 7 leaves, no more, no less. Just hella green. Did yours grow up to be a big un?



			
				7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Got a tomato plant to root in rockwool which according to the Indoor garden guy is impossible yet I did it just the same...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

sorry..didnt see any photos:doh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2013)

4u, I have been having problems using the neoprene collars like that.  It seems like the stem rots where it goes through the neoprene.  Any ideas?  I have better luck just using 2" net pots with hydrotron in a bubbler.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2013)

Sounds like possibly your container is to shallow, and to much water is splashing up into the collars?


It only takes a very fine mist to work well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks TOA.  The container is not too shallow, but it could be too much water splashing up into the collars.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2013)

Np girl  anytime 

I'm just glad I can help!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 15, 2013)

I had to change my pump because it was to powerful and would get water sitting on top the tote..the one I have now just lets the mist hit ends of clipping  and not the entire bottom of lid?...make and sence:stoned:


----------

